# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Extinction Curse Re-recruiting

## Farmerbink

I'll keep it short and simple.  I'm looking for _one_ character to fill out an extinction curse group.  We're playing an established PF2 AP, and I'm directly related to two of the 4 existing players.

You need to play well with a monk, barbarian, druid, and bard, and that's about it.  Level 3, otherwise standard character creation.  Until ver recently, you were imprisoned by a group of insane, murderous hermits.  And the players are actively in the process of rescuing you.  You will be expected to join a discord server of (mostly) like-minded folks.  It facilitates out of character hilariously more efficiently than the forums.

Some of you may note that a _surprisingly_ similar thread made an appearance in July of this year.  The short version is that August was bananas, and while I've very much caught back up, the chosen player ghosted us shortly thereafter.  I'm not waiting for him to come back again, so we're basically in the same place.  I'll have to write about 24-in-game-hours of details to explain where you are, but I'd like you to join in media res.  The party has just begun exploring for the day, and had a brief run-in with some falling rocks.  No one died, though it could have gone much better for the barbarian.

----------


## DrK

Yes please. I'll try my hand with a Cleric of Gorum, to have a little bit of fighting and a little bit of casting

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As one of the (related) players, I want to encourage people to apply! We're a friendly bunch and always welcoming to new meat friends!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Here is WIP dwarf cleric (warpriest)
I've not made many 2E characters so any constructive advice would be welcome

----------


## Triskavanski

Adrian Godsglory a traveling merchant who constantly collects a large number of bits and bob and other tchotchke around himself.





> Here is WIP dwarf cleric (warpriest)
> I've not made many 2E characters so any constructive advice would be welcome


Well one thing I know is unlike pf1, you want to carry multiple shields (at least early on) since they are more of a consumable if you are going to be using shield block. Which often you will be if you have it.


Adrian Godsglory despite having one of the most religious sounding names ever, is actually a merchant. His trade often is in baubles and tchotchke rather than anything particularly specific, a real thieves market kinda deal. When he was younger he picked up the smatters of this and that attending different schools to learn of magic. While he has the basics of each tradition down, he lacked the talent in all four magical traditions to use magic himself. Deciding it would be a good time as any, he left to start building up his trade company.. though he has yet to really get any employees for it.

----------


## Farmerbink

I know both of you, and am content to call recruitment closed and take it back to Discord XD

----------

